# Uber reports loss of 509 million



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Uber reported a loss of 509 million for this last quarter.
It could not happen to a better group.
Dara must have incriminating photos to keep his job .


----------



## Ski-U-Uber (Feb 2, 2020)

The stock is up 4% this morning.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Ski-U-Uber said:


> The stock is up 4% this morning.


Interesting thanks for sharing that.
Maybe Dara gets a raise


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

america what a country....you definetly dont want to be the last VC in with money in this musical chairs farce of a company


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

BestInDaWest said:


> america what a country....you definetly dont want to be the last VC in with money in this musical chairs farce of a company


Capitalism 101, exploit the serf and labourers i.e. Drivers.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Driving a pax this am during the Dara interview on CNBC. He said drivers in busy cities make $40/hr including tips. 
the pax asked me why I was laughing so hard. 
I said. “The only way we’ll make $40/hr is if you tip $20/trip”


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Capitalism 101, exploit the serf and labourers i.e. Drivers.


I listen to Bloomberg financial and there take on Uber is so uninformed.
They made it sound like Uber spent the latest quarter giving there drivers huge incentives.
I wish they would interview me.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Diamondraider said:


> Driving a pax this am during the Dara interview on CNBC. He said drivers in busy cities make $40/hr including tips.
> the pax asked me why I was laughing so hard.
> I said. “The only way we’ll make $40/hr is if you tip $20/trip”


currently i make way over that on a 4 seater..agian location and methodology are the difference between mediocrity and greatness. as much as there can be greatness doing this


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

BestInDaWest said:


> currently i make way over that on a 4 seater..agian location and methodology are the difference between mediocrity and greatness. as much as there can be greatness doing this


No post-your-boast is complete without screenshots of high-dollar trips and maps showing where the surges are. Please comply with forum tradition.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

it's not the 'reported' loss one should be looking at. One should concentrate on the statement of changes in cash position ie the cash balances and the cash burn. THAT is important as their cash accounts are dwindling.

Reported loss shown after EBITA is kinda meaningless.

6.7b in cash and short term investments to 4.9b. Still burning that cash. Going to need a fill-er-up soon.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

BestInDaWest said:


> currently i make way over that on a 4 seater..agian location and methodology are the difference between mediocrity and greatness. as much as there can be greatness doing this


The two things your greatness fails to consider is that
1) Different markets have wildly different earnings potentials. Dara saying drivers in busy markets make $40 an hour is most likely a lie and depends heavily on having an Uberesque definition of "busy", "hour", and "driver". What he probably means to say in English is that the best drivers in our highest priced markets typically gross $40 an hour including tips. 
2) When you drive has a lot to do with this. I drive late night weekends only, those are the best times to fish and the most lucrative. Last 10 week I have routinely been knocking down close to $50 an hour. There are many people who can't or won't drive during those hours and I totally get that. In my market, if I drive during a week day it is a struggle to gross $20 in fares and who knows if you'll see a tip. Even late night, I am only able to hit $50 with a lot of promo money. Not all regions even have promotions so you can only do with your greatness so much if rates, promos and volume of calls aren't there.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No post-your-boast is complete without screenshots of high-dollar trips and maps showing where the surges are. Please comply with forum tradition.


i dont care if you believe me or not. i will not post shots that would give away my methods.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> The two things your greatness fails to consider is that
> 1) Different markets have wildly different earnings potentials. Dara saying drivers in busy markets make $40 an hour is most likely a lie and depends heavily on having an Uberesque definition of "busy", "hour", and "driver". What he probably means to say in English is that the best drivers in our highest priced markets typically gross $40 an hour including tips.
> 2) When you drive has a lot to do with this. I drive late night weekends only, those are the best times to fish and the most lucrative. Last 10 week I have routinely been knocking down close to $50 an hour. There are many people who can't or won't drive during those hours and I totally get that. In my market, if I drive during a week day it is a struggle to gross $20 in fares and who knows if you'll see a tip. Even late night, I am only able to hit $50 with a lot of promo money. Not all regions even have promotions so you can only do with your greatness so much if rates, promos and volume of calls aren't there.


I am a daytime driver i do not drive at night ,you can have the obnoxious drunks and the exponetially more dangerous driving conditions.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> so you can only do with your greatness so much if rates, promos and volume of calls aren't there.


and your point is what? that eventually it will disappear? ok whatever,right now it isint. ill take it. some people just cant handle the fact that others are better at this then they are...sorry...this isint my first rodeo i am a full time driver who has done this for 6 years. people love to come in here and give back handed critiques of other peoples success. its lame and childish. believe me when i tell you that I am crushing 40 an hour right now. is it always that good ,hell no. so make money while you can ,is that some sort of problem? smh


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

BestInDaWest said:


> and your point is what? that eventually it will disappear? ok whatever,right now it isint. ill take it. some people just cant handle the fact that others are better at this then they are...sorry...this isint my first rodeo i am a full time driver who has done this for 6 years. people love to come in here and give back handed critiques of other peoples success. its lame and childish. believe me when i tell you that I am crushing 40 an hour right now. is it always that good ,hell no. so make money while you can ,is that some sort of problem? smh


My point very simply was that you are putting someone down for not doing as well as you when their situation may be very different. For example, if you are driving in Ft. Myers, you are screwed. There is absolutely no promo money there so there is no way that anyone is going to be crushing 40. You think you are good enough to do $40 an hour in that environment?
3 out of the last 4 weeks I've done $50 an hour. Does that mean you are worse at this than me? 
I've been driving for 7 years by the way and at this moment in time, it's an exceptional storm, few drivers, lots of demand as things have opened up and Uber is sprinkling the promo money around in my town. I'm making more this moment than I ever did in the good old days aside from Halloween or NYE. I know it won't last so I'm getting while the getting is good.

So again, no need to put others down who are playing a different game with different rules.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> Driving a pax this am during the Dara interview on CNBC. He said drivers in busy cities make $40/hr including tips.
> the pax asked me why I was laughing so hard.
> I said. “The only way we’ll make $40/hr is if you tip $20/trip”


IF you were to exclude all the time between pings and assume that your next ping is 4 feet away from your last ping, AND assume that there's some surges on ocassion...

I can see $25 an hour here in Orlando, or the way I do my math... $10


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> My point very simply was that you are putting someone down for not doing as well as you when their situation may be very different. For example, if you are driving in Ft. Myers, you are screwed. There is absolutely no promo money there so there is no way that anyone is going to be crushing 40. You think you are good enough to do $40 an hour in that environment?
> 3 out of the last 4 weeks I've done $50 an hour. Does that mean you are worse at this than me?
> I've been driving for 7 years by the way and at this moment in time, it's an exceptional storm, few drivers, lots of demand as things have opened up and Uber is sprinkling the promo money around in my town. I'm making more this moment than I ever did in the good old days aside from Halloween or NYE. I know it won't last so I'm getting while the getting is good.
> 
> So again, no need to put others down who are playing a different game with different rules.


Location Location Location


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

BestInDaWest said:


> i dont care if you believe me or not. i will not post shots that would give away my methods.


Awww, c'mon. Post-your-boast with FULL details is the UP.net way.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> Uber reported a loss of 509 million for this last quarter.
> It could not happen to a better group.
> Dara must have incriminating photos to keep his job .


uber loses money. One word how i feel about uber losing money. ( HAPPY)


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> uber loses money. One word how i feel about uber losing money. ( HAPPY)


I admit it makes me happy as well !!!!


----------



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)

Uber will be profitable once they buy a massive fleet of self driving EVs maintained by robots. 

Seriously, we all know that eliminating the cost of the driver will make all the difference in getting to profitability.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

ubercrashdummy said:


> Uber will be profitable once they buy a massive fleet of self driving EVs maintained by robots.
> 
> Seriously, we all know that eliminating the cost of the driver will make all the difference in getting to profitability.


But we are light years away if ever


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> My point very simply was that you are putting someone down for not doing as well as you when their situation may be very different. For example, if you are driving in Ft. Myers, you are screwed. There is absolutely no promo money there so there is no way that anyone is going to be crushing 40. You think you are good enough to do $40 an hour in that environment?
> 3 out of the last 4 weeks I've done $50 an hour. Does that mean you are worse at this than me?
> I've been driving for 7 years by the way and at this moment in time, it's an exceptional storm, few drivers, lots of demand as things have opened up and Uber is sprinkling the promo money around in my town. I'm making more this moment than I ever did in the good old days aside from Halloween or NYE. I know it won't last so I'm getting while the getting is good.
> 
> So again, no need to put others down who are playing a different game with different rules.


i wasnt putting anyone down you have a perception problem dude


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Awww, c'mon. Post-your-boast with FULL details is the UP.net way.


what I have to say is worth money ...pay me and we can talk lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> Uber reported a loss of 509 million for this last quarter.
> It could not happen to a better group.
> Dara must have incriminating photos to keep his job .


Jeeze !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> I listen to Bloomberg financial and there take on Uber is so uninformed.
> They made it sound like Uber spent the latest quarter giving there drivers huge incentives.
> I wish they would interview me.


It Really
Makes you wonder
Just how WRONG they are about
other companies also !


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> It Really
> Makes you wonder
> Just how WRONG they are about
> other companies also !


Yes King Bloomberg always protects his elite friends.


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

TechCrunch: How Uber plans to rebound from massive Q2 losses stemming from driver incentives.








How Uber plans to rebound from massive Q2 losses stemming from driver incentives


Uber’s second-quarter earnings revealed greater than expected losses, in large part due to the company’s massive $250 million stimulus package launched in April to incentivize drivers back onto the app after a pandemic-induced shortage. The company reported a loss of $509 million before EBITDA...




techcrunch.com


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

DDW said:


> TechCrunch: How Uber plans to rebound from massive Q2 losses stemming from driver incentives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree totally


----------



## Ski-U-Uber (Feb 2, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> I listen to Bloomberg financial and there take on Uber is so uninformed.
> They made it sound like Uber spent the latest quarter giving there drivers huge incentives.
> I wish they would interview me.


They did. That's why I made more money the last 3 months driving Uber than I ever have.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

If anyone think you can make a great living while driving for Uber, well you can if you lived in Mexico and drove in L.A. during the day…

Otherwise you do not make forty an hour unless you get lucky and here in Houston I have made thirty an hour while running multiple apps and cherry-picking but solely relying on Uber will make anyone poor quick!

Also Dara is a damn liar!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Ski-U-Uber said:


> They did. That's why I made more money the last 3 months driving Uber than I ever have.


Like I always say it's location location location
They must be taking my incentives and sending them your way.


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> It Really
> Makes you wonder
> Just how WRONG they are about
> other companies also !


Those huge incentives weren't paid by Ubet, they were paid by Pax via higher fares..... they charged the Pax more yo pay for incentives...Uber didn't pay more out of their pocket...Wall Street is dumb to believe Uber numbers manipulation


----------

